# Narrow saddle rail fix??



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Just bought a new San Marco saddle but when I went to install it I realised that the diameter of the saddle rails are narrower than my previous Selle Italia.
Anyone have any simple fixes so that I can use it with my Moots post?
At the moment the bolts bottom out and I cannot get it tight enough to stop it from tilting.
Shim inside the head?
Any other ideas?


----------

